# 2012 December Louisiana trip



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

our last day of fishing LA on the port surphul area did not happen beacuse of bad weather. So my buddy and i decided to call it day go early to the city of New Orleans.

First day out of Port Venice
























Missisipi River

































more pics coming soon
***having trouble with photobucket.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Same first day fish








second fish first day
















This a 190+lbs hog kill by some dude with a rifle. 
















Sorry i dont have all the pics still waiting for my buddy to email them to me. 
Second day
























































More coming soon


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Still missing pics


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

My God! Those things look prehistoric! 

Looks like one hell of a trip - did you guys charter or bring your own skiff? Gotta love fishing the bayou's.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Charter with Capt. Nick Sassic from FL.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats some mules for sure.

Real nice catch especially for a fly rod.

Did you get to do anything fun and exciting in New Orleans?


----------



## eeekbackupinthere (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet report. I can't wait to fish Louisiana.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

What do you think? [smiley=eyepopping.gif]Strip clubs offcourse. Best way to lose all my money. Try to go to the aquarium but it was close.


----------

